# You've Seen the Beretta Wheel....



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I introduce the HK wheel!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice!



I'd give you a hard time about posting that photo, while drinking my soda, but I don't want anyone to think I'm a....

















(wait for it...)











































Heckler and Coke.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool dude. Nice collection!

Years ago, I was up to 5 - but that was before "ethe wheel," so I never thought about taking a wheel photo of them


----------

